# Rocky the Exterminator... lol



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Rocky ate a spider yesterday and it was so gross. lol It's not the first time he's eaten spiders (and bugs), but this is the biggest one so far. In one way I think "GOOD BOY!!!" because I'm terrified of spiders :laughing5:, but on the other hand could this be bad for him? I wouldn't want him to get bitten/stung. I don't think we have any dangerous spiders here in the UK, but still?

Do any of your chis hunt and eat spiders? :lol:

Me: "ewwwww Rocky that's so gross"
Rocky: "whaaaaat?? Nom nom nom... "


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes! My Millie is a little hunter! I thought she was the only one so glad to hear rocky does it too haha, it worries me when she does it so I usually just say 'no leave it' if I catch her in time... I also live in the UK so it will likely be the same type of spider. The photo is great!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha. I love the title Rocky the exterminator . yes , mine will eat bugs too . Minnie and Tootsie like to catch flies and kill them but I think they spit them out . hahaha


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I hate spiders too!! And I have seen several in the past weeks. Mine done really mess with bugs. But they d been bringing leaves from the balcony and eating those! Lol I guess that's far better than eating spiders. 

Rocky...even though you have a gross habit, you are such a cutie😍. Love that pic of him Camille!


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

gah I do not like spiders either, and my Hunley is a bug chaser as well. Right now I'm having an issue with ants which keeps him busy hunting them down, and he looks rather pleased with himself when he catches and eats them. My daughter saw him eat a few and was grossed out and I'm more "eh, its protein for him".


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Jackson doesn't do this but Salsi sure does lol!


----------



## UninvitedBatCat (Feb 15, 2015)

Aww what a helpful little lad! As far as I'm aware we don't have any stingy spiders here in the UK. Because we lived in the county and my old Labrador ate the cat flap we used to get big fat ones in the house. One of the cats was a good hunter and usually ate them with no ill effects. I preferred him to eat them rather than leave them curled up on the bed as a present!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Hahaha Pablo does this!! He chases flies and moths too, he loves it.
Spiders are his fave. But our house spiders aren't posionus so not to worry! He also loves to bring in worms from the garden and put them on the bed. Not kidding it's disgusting and not want you want after a long day climb into bed to find he's been hiding worms in it. Yuk! Love the pic of rocky he looks so proud of himself they must taste good to them! He's so bloody cute. I hate spiders too so I don't mind him eating them lol!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

elaina said:


> hahaha. I love the title Rocky the exterminator . yes , mine will eat bugs too . Minnie and Tootsie like to catch flies and kill them but I think they spit them out . hahaha


haha My two love flies too! Lilo goes mental chasing and barking at flies. :laughing5:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Yes! My Millie is a little hunter! I thought she was the only one so glad to hear rocky does it too haha, it worries me when she does it so I usually just say 'no leave it' if I catch her in time... I also live in the UK so it will likely be the same type of spider. The photo is great!


Judging by the rest of this thread, it looks like a lot of chis are into spider hunting after all. haha Just another great reason to get a chi (or many). lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> I hate spiders too!! And I have seen several in the past weeks. Mine done really mess with bugs. But they d been bringing leaves from the balcony and eating those! Lol I guess that's far better than eating spiders.
> 
> Rocky...even though you have a gross habit, you are such a cutie😍. Love that pic of him Camille!


Aww thanks! And argh I'm so scared of spiders it's crazy! I've seen a few indoors lately too (it's getting close to their mating season... :foxes15. So if it's safe for Rocky and Lilo to kill them, I'll gladly let them do the job from now on. lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

queenladydragon said:


> gah I do not like spiders either, and my Hunley is a bug chaser as well. Right now I'm having an issue with ants which keeps him busy hunting them down, and he looks rather pleased with himself when he catches and eats them. My daughter saw him eat a few and was grossed out and I'm more "eh, its protein for him".


Yeah as gross as it is, I guess it's a nice nutritious snack for them. haha Funnily enough my chis aren't interested in ants. We had a problem recently and they just looked at them! They kill all bugs, but ants, nope.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

UninvitedBatCat said:


> Aww what a helpful little lad! As far as I'm aware we don't have any stingy spiders here in the UK. Because we lived in the county and my old Labrador ate the cat flap we used to get big fat ones in the house. One of the cats was a good hunter and usually ate them with no ill effects. I preferred him to eat them rather than leave them curled up on the bed as a present!


Omg can you imagine! I think I would die if a pet left a 'present' dead spider curled up on the bed. :laughing5: The house spiders in the UK can get so big too! I had never seen anything like it back home in Canada.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Hahaha Pablo does this!! He chases flies and moths too, he loves it.
> Spiders are his fave. But our house spiders aren't posionus so not to worry! He also loves to bring in worms from the garden and put them on the bed. Not kidding it's disgusting and not want you want after a long day climb into bed to find he's been hiding worms in it. Yuk! Love the pic of rocky he looks so proud of himself they must taste good to them! He's so bloody cute. I hate spiders too so I don't mind him eating them lol!


Oh Rocky and Lilo LOVE flies and moths too. I just have to say "where's the moth??" and they start looking everywhere all excited. lol Lilo gets so frustrated if she can't catch them, barking at them like crazy. :laughing5:

As for the worms hidden in bed, omg! Pablo! :laughing5: I'm so glad my chis are not really interested in worms.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh Rocky and Lilo LOVE flies and moths too. I just have to say "where's the moth??" and they start looking everywhere all excited. lol Lilo gets so frustrated if she can't catch them, barking at them like crazy. :laughing5:
> 
> As for the worms hidden in bed, omg! Pablo! :laughing5: I'm so glad my chis are not really interested in worms.


Thats so cute who said small dogs don't come in handy eh  
Neeva doesn't fuss about them too much she's too interested in trying to get into the pond in the garden!

Pablos pretty disgusting he loves to dig them up he rolls in them then brings them in and anything dead oh he loves that too we live down from fields so when we are walking theres horse poo and fox poo too and well he always needs a bath when he comes home he ends up stinking!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Scarlett hunts bugs on a nightly basis! One night her nose was glowing from lightning bug guts LOL


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Thats so cute who said small dogs don't come in handy eh
> Neeva doesn't fuss about them too much she's too interested in trying to get into the pond in the garden!
> 
> Pablos pretty disgusting he loves to dig them up he rolls in them then brings them in and anything dead oh he loves that too we live down from fields so when we are walking theres horse poo and fox poo too and well he always needs a bath when he comes home he ends up stinking!!


Oh god Rocky loves rolling in all that horrible stuff too! Fox poop, rabbit poop, dead decaying birds, you name it, he'll roll in it. lol Thank god smooth coat chis are easy to wash. For your sake, I hope Neeva won't develop an interest in this. lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Huly said:


> Scarlett hunts bugs on a nightly basis! One night her nose was glowing from lightning bug guts LOL


Omg that's a lot of bug hunting! Must have been pretty funny. :laughing5:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh yes we laugh at her. LOL


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww thanks! And argh I'm so scared of spiders it's crazy! I've seen a few indoors lately too (it's getting close to their mating season... :foxes15. So if it's safe for Rocky and Lilo to kill them, I'll gladly let them do the job from now on. lol



I don't know what's worse...spiders ore centipedes!! They both have too many legs!😂😂😂😂


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> I don't know what's worse...spiders ore centipedes!! They both have too many legs!😂😂😂😂


Yuck, I don't like those either. I agree too many legs is freaky. :laughing5: I still think spiders are a million times worse, but I have a phobia. lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Judging by the rest of this thread, it looks like a lot of chis are into spider hunting after all. haha Just another great reason to get a chi (or many). lol


exactly, one of many benefits to having a chi :laughing5:


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Too cute, LOVE the picture of Rocky!! Don't love the spider thing though. Carolina will play with and eat bugs, but never saw her with a spider yet.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I LOVE that picture of him! It's really a great shot.

Dorothy chases and eats flies. GROSS! How disgusting, eh? Blech.........

As for dangerous? Hmmm.....I know I worry about Dorothy going after a bee. What about spiders that are poisonous?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh god Rocky loves rolling in all that horrible stuff too! Fox poop, rabbit poop, dead decaying birds, you name it, he'll roll in it. lol Thank god smooth coat chis are easy to wash. For your sake, I hope Neeva won't develop an interest in this. lol


Sigh.....so does Dorothy. It's so disgusting that she rolls in everything. I was saying to my hubby the other day that I have NEVER had a dog who I had to bathe so often. I swear to God Dorothy gets an average of two baths a week because she will REEK after rolling in something or other.

Crazy dogs!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a chi (Nugget, rip) that LOVED to roll in dead worms! She'd hunt them down in the driveway and right away she'd start to roll!


----------

